# Puritan Board humor.



## raekwon (Jan 14, 2009)

Coincidences involving post titles like this happened a lot on another board I used to frequent, but this is the first time I've seen it here on the PB.







Yes, I'm easily amused today.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 14, 2009)

Very funny!

By the way, which screen capture program?

-----Added 1/14/2009 at 03:20:51 EST-----

Also, note that the thread above "It's 28..." could be included for yet more humor!


----------



## raekwon (Jan 14, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Very funny!
> 
> By the way, which screen capture program?



It's called Skitch. Really powerful little tool. Pretty sure it's Mac-only right now, but there's been an outcry for a Windows version lately.



> -----Added 1/14/2009 at 03:20:51 EST-----
> 
> Also, note that the thread above "It's 28..." could be included for yet more humor!


Yes, I noticed that as well after I'd already posted.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 14, 2009)

Took me a minute, but I finally got it.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 14, 2009)

Hilarious!


----------



## nicnap (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Zenas (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL



It's even funnier if you inclue the "I have a confession..." part above it. 

-----Added 1/14/2009 at 05:15:14 EST-----

I smell the likes of Josh re: my title and avatar...


----------



## Ivan (Jan 14, 2009)

I never wear tight jeans....NEVER!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 14, 2009)




----------

